# Anyone I.D this brom/tillandsia/cactus????



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

What the heck is it? It looks like some tillandsias I've seen pics of sorta, but also kinda looks like an aloe plant miniature, but also grows and kinda looks like a bromeliad too. I think it's some sort of brom, but I don't have a clue. Got it from someone who picked them up on sale and wasn't sure what they were either.


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like a brom to me, but I will let Antone have the final word.


----------

